# Heavy 10 Cross Slide Thrust Bearings Help



## Ranger (Jan 6, 2015)

I am asking where you get the  thrust bearings for a heavy 10 cross slide and taper shaft...see  attached pics
they are 3/8 ID .683 OD and around .250 high or thick..
Can any one tell me where to get these my bearing guys here can't find  them and they are so small there is no bearing numbers on them
just two races and a brass cage with steel balls in it all separate pieces 
Thanks for any help with this !
PS its a CL8187RB s/n 20389R...about a 1979 Tool room Heavy 10 w Taper attachment


----------



## Ski (Jan 15, 2015)

Ranger said:


> I am asking where you get the  thrust bearings for a heavy 10 cross slide and taper shaft...see  attached pics
> they are 3/8 ID .683 OD and around .250 high or thick..
> Can any one tell me where to get these my bearing guys here can't find  them and they are so small there is no bearing numbers on them
> just two races and a brass cage with steel balls in it all separate pieces
> ...


. Try Latheman2@aol.com. I I got a bearing for a 13 apron a couple months ago from him.


----------



## tertiaryjim (Jan 20, 2015)

Try McMaster Carr. They have an online site.

Google thrust bearings or needle bearings. Lots of people sell em.
If you purchase the bearing you must also purchase new hard washers from the same supplier.

Jim


----------



## martik777 (Jan 21, 2015)

These worked for me: http://www.ebay.com/itm/5Pcs-F9-17M...Domain_0&hash=item5d43513b8d&autorefresh=true

Had to enlarge the ID slightly to 3/8" with a dremel and stone.


----------



## Ranger (Jan 25, 2015)

Ranger said:


> I am asking where you get the  thrust bearings for a heavy 10 cross slide and taper shaft...see  attached pics
> they are 3/8 ID .683 OD and around .250 high or thick..
> Can any one tell me where to get these my bearing guys here can't find  them and they are so small there is no bearing numbers on them
> just two races and a brass cage with steel balls in it all separate pieces
> ...



First of all let me thank the crew here for all the help
This is follow up to my issue finding thrust bearings for my my cross slide on my heavy 10 and as it turns out
also the clutch in the apron, it also has the same bearings and with my cross having the taper attachment
there are six of these in total so far. A very close alternate is available from MSC the only real difference is the SB 
bearing is .250" thick and the MSC one is.280" thick but it turns out its the outside races that are different and is
you are lucky like I was then can reverse your old washer races and use the new centers ball carriers from MSC
and your golden, the other neat thing I did was to go to Ebay and buy some new chrome steel balls, they are available
in 3/32" which works perfectly with these center carriers, the carriers are made of brass in my old units with a very tiny
dimple on one side that holds the ball in place only really needed until the units is assembled. I also used this method
to repair the larger thrust bearing on the clutch assembly the one furthest back on the apron, I pushed all the 1/8"
balls out of the brass carrier and replaced them as my races were in good condition, I had to re-dimple two holes
but a small flat screw driver and a little tap with a hammer fixed that and then the new ball stays in place.

The bearings from MSC are Boston units 17195 which has a number of AC 10-1k on the package
hope this helps some other guys doing a HEAVY 10 overhaul !!!


----------

